# Is this a good sign?



## arista (Jul 27, 2017)

I think I've mentioned that my scared boys are housed next to my computer desk in my room where I work from home. I've noticed that when I sit down and start working, they decide to eat. They'll be hanging on the perch and almost always go down to eat when I first sit at my desk. Is that a good sign or do they feel territorial or something like that? I'm looking for any positive behavior. They seem to like when I type on the keyboard.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's a good sign when they are comfortable eating when you are near them. Doing so means they are feeling relaxed in your presence.*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd say a very good sign. You=Relax=Time to eat.


----------



## arista (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you! Makes me so happy. Slow going but I'm earning their trust!


----------

